# "Finally"



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

After 4 years and many hospital stays and out patient consultations with counselors and shrinks my son may have turned the corner. He's been in Boston for the last year and is really doing good. Since he got back from Iraq in '05 he's had quite a struggle. He lost nine of his buddies over there and when he got home it more or less took him for a ride that he didn't really want to go on.

Well, he's out and just took a little vacation up to Maine with his girlfriend and is doing real well. Phone calls many times a day and night. "Great"

He emailed this copy of a poster he picked up at an antique store in Maine and I thought it was pretty cool. Here it is.

Hang in ther Jake, were all behind ya.

Love.
Dad


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Hope he finds the peace he needs


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

bill said:


> Hope he finds the peace he needs


 X2


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

X3 Prayers for your son.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Prayers sent for your son


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Prayers and peace for your son Jake and your family.....


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers for you Jake may the Lord continue to comfort and
heal you.Thank you for your service.Roger may the Lord continue
His Blessings upon you and your family.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

I've been quit busy here lately and haven't been able to keep up with a lot of things but thank each and every one of you. It's been a tough row to how but I think we maybe getting there.


----------

